# Well, that's the end of that.



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

The last Wal Mart within 20 miles of me is closing out their fabric department. It'll all be gone tomorrow. I'm now left with no fabric stores locally. Bought out all of Wal Mart's remnants this afternoon to add to my stash. Will probably be the last time in a very long time that I get to add to it.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Ah, but Ravenlost - YOU have FRIENDS! {with fabric, hancock's, hobby lobby and now a new joanne's all within less that 15 miles}

the closest Walmart to work/me has just done the same thing. That's where my 'I SPY" fabric came from on the 50% sale that started it.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Sheets work well for fabric as well as old discarded clothing. I know it's not as much variation, but they both work for quilting quite well.


----------



## coffeekittie (Feb 26, 2011)

Do you have a yahoo Freecycle group in your area? That would be an awesome route to go to get free fabric, and you are helping others clean up their space. You can look at what people want to get rid of, and better yet, you can post a "wanted" ad that could inspire lots of people to give up their stash of fabric/sheets/whatever who hadn't thought about it.


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

This thread makes me think I had better watch the WalMart that has the fabric here near me. Just in case they decide to close it out....GGRRRR!
Then the nearest WallyWorld is about an hour away. The JoAnns here are more into crafts and I feel claustrophobic in them. We have only one Hancocks and it is in the local mall that I rarely go to.


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

I second freecycle! I have 6 tubs of scraps that I have "collected" from there over the last year. Its not as fun as going and buying fabric and all the quilts I make will definitely be scrappy BUT I can quilt! And there is always online. I love ConnectingThreads! they ahve a whole new line out that I am just in love with.....I'm hoping to be able to get some fabric from there when taxes come back. Oh and thrift stores and mens shirts work great. I have some that I got at our church's clothing closet that were worn out on the collars and they were going to toss them....part of one has now made covers for the lights we have at our bed and others are in the boys' quilts! Oh and I was in Michaels yesterday and they are now carrying fabric...I wasn't impressed with the selection but it is fabric.


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

I rarely see fabric offered on Freecycle here (maybe twice in the past seven years), but I do enjoy shopping for fabrics on ebay. Michaels is all the way up in Memphis and I wouldn't travel to Memphis no matter how badly I needed fabric! 

Fortunately I have enough fabric stashed away that it would probably take years for me to use it all. Still, I will miss rummaging through the remnants at Wal Mart.


----------



## Morakai (Mar 1, 2011)

I am not going to ask where ya live, but can ya give me an area? 

The reason for asking is because I am soo to clean out both my mother's & my storage units. Why is this relevant? Well, mom wanted to open up a quilt shop when she retired, but that was when she was in her 30's. Now she is into many other crafty things. However, this means that she has bins & BINS of fabric. Velvet to calico. I have also inherited alot of her stash, but I have barely made a dent. We were going to try to sell it, but dang there is no one here interested with Michael's, Joann's, Walmart, and such within driving range. So, if you were near, then would let you go a hunting. Only thing I would ask is a little muscle moving the bins so that we can go through them and label them. Think most of the items I have would be free to ya, but some of mom's more expensive fabrics might cost some coin. Though it depends on if you are near.

Lemme know. :benice:


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

Morakai said:


> I am not going to ask where ya live, but can ya give me an area?
> 
> The reason for asking is because I am soo to clean out both my mother's & my storage units. Why is this relevant? Well, mom wanted to open up a quilt shop when she retired, but that was when she was in her 30's. Now she is into many other crafty things. However, this means that she has bins & BINS of fabric. Velvet to calico. I have also inherited alot of her stash, but I have barely made a dent. We were going to try to sell it, but dang there is no one here interested with Michael's, Joann's, Walmart, and such within driving range. So, if you were near, then would let you go a hunting. Only thing I would ask is a little muscle moving the bins so that we can go through them and label them. Think most of the items I have would be free to ya, but some of mom's more expensive fabrics might cost some coin. Though it depends on if you are near.
> 
> Lemme know. :benice:


Oh your post is sooooo tempting. I am in central IL and would love to rummage through the older fabrics...  Some of the older fabrics were actually made better than the current ones on the shelf. If nothing else post it on the barter board here. There are a lot of us that probably would be interested.


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

I am in NW MS. Is that close? 

Am keeping my fingers crossed! LOL...


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

I regularly go through the clothing and curtain/drapes areas in Good Will for fabric.


----------



## Ms.Lilly (Jun 23, 2008)

Morakai-I am in Oregon, and I am interested. We have Michaels, Wal Mart and Joanns. If you were to put an ad on Craigs list you would be suprised how fast it would go!

Ravenlost- One of the Wal-Mart's in Salem has closed their fabric section, they say they are keeping the other stores fabric section open, but I am watching it closely. I don't trust Wal-mart.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

our walmart got rid of their fabric a couple of years ago. i think the one in Halifax still carries it but it means crossing the bridge. only do it when i have to. i do have several fabric stores of course about 10 min drive but the price is out of sight. i also do the same as Ardie.i've gotten some lovely material at the thrift store. ~Georgia.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Morakai I wish I were close enough to come help and look at it. I do not need fabric/I do not need fabric/ I do not need fabric..... but I sure love me a new piece of pretty fabric from time to time.

Generous of you to offer.


----------



## westbrook (May 10, 2002)

funny.. gossiping with the girls a WM store still selling fabric... a remodel with a fabric dept. half the size and starting to see more of the cut fabric packages on the shelves...

ok to the gossip... they heard... walmart is going to start putting fabric back in some stores. How reliable is this gossip... it is after all, gossip.

they also heard that WM isn't going to build any more Super stores and are going to concentrate on more mom and pop size facilities ...

interesting is nothing more.


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

There is lots of fabric for sale on eBAy


----------



## Morakai (Mar 1, 2011)

ok... I am in the Tampa Bay area of Florida. So not close to anyone. grrr. However, once I find some that fit in a "If it fits, it ships!" boxes, and might do barter board. I am might even do some on giveaway board of some of the nice ones, or quilt square sizes. Will be a little bit though as am booked all this month, so won't get a chance end spring/summer. This ok?


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

Morakai said:


> ok... I am in the Tampa Bay area of Florida. So not close to anyone. grrr. However, once I find some that fit in a "If it fits, it ships!" boxes, and might do barter board. I am might even do some on giveaway board of some of the nice ones, or quilt square sizes. Will be a little bit though as am booked all this month, so won't get a chance end spring/summer. This ok?


Just let us know When you are going to get round to it.. LOL 
I do know how it goes. I have a 2 car garage to clean out and rearrange this spring.


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

Hmmmmm my dad is in Newport Richie, FL maybe I should pay him a visit! Alas, I have no vacation time and really don't have the funds to travel, and I don't need more fabric! But it sounds like so much fun rummaging thru bins!
Heidi


----------



## Morakai (Mar 1, 2011)

Shoot HorseMom, that is EXACTLY where I am living! Ok.. That scarey! However, if you do come down, lemme know. Would be happy to escort around & show some of the few finds that are around here for various items. 

Yeah... I have my storage, then there is the family storage (3x larger), then there is a houses themselves. Mom was more of the fabric hoarder than I. I just use to make skirts & tunics. I am more into Straw arts, quilling, and paper-crafting.  So once I get a bin full will get started! (yes I will take pics of fabric too & willing to bargain/barter) I do know for a fact that mom has about 9-12 bins of fabric & I think I have about 6. So will try to get some out to get started.


----------



## Garnet (Sep 19, 2003)

Check the thrift stores for fabric, sheets, drapes, and even garments. Sometimes I see dresses or skirts, and maybe shirts, that I might consider for the fabric. Check the plus and extra large sizes. Sometimes I see garments that don't sell because the style isn't right or some detail is bad or the size is too small or large, but the fabric is a possibility.

The only problem with some of our thrift shops is their pricing is getting too high.

There are a lot of yard sales, but IMO never enough selection to make it worth the time, trouble, and gas expense to go there unless they are within walking distance.

Are you in a quilt group? Sometimes senior center quilt groups get donations of a stash from the family of a person who has passed. The quilt group members will look through and select what they can use or pass long to someone they know who sews. The price is right.


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

"The only problem with some of our thrift shops is their pricing is getting too high.

There are a lot of yard sales, but IMO never enough selection to make it worth the time, trouble, and gas expense to go there unless they are within walking distance."

Same here on the thrift stores and I have the same thoughts on yard sales. 

No, not in any quilt groups. I think my best option is to raid my mom's 45-years-in-the-making stash!


----------



## kidsnchix (Oct 2, 2003)

Just this week our Wal Mart closed their fabric dept. I didn't know about it in time tho so I didn't get any. They still have a few things left for 75% off but oh how I wish I could have bought up a bunch.


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

From what you guys are saying and where you are located it looks like to me that WalMart is closing the fabric departments region by region. I guess I had better keep my eye on the only one left here. If they do close out I am going to try for some good buys before it is all sold. Not that I really need more just cause I want to add to my stash....


----------

